# HAVE YOU TRIED THIS?



## Lonn (Aug 5, 2011)

I am new to this forum but not necessarily new to turning or work bench engineering. My question is can we have bushings both ways? Meaning take our production bushing with holes intended for arbor use and by the use of  a 60 Degree appropriately sized starter drill , cut a 60 degree tapered chamfer  inside so we can TBC sometimes and still use those bushings on arbors other times. Can we have it both ways? I do not have a metal lathe but these 4 jaw one way pen chucks will definitely hold the busings. My plan is to use a professional 1/4 arbor system shortened and temporarily installed in the tail stock to align the bushing , then install a drill chuck with the degree center drill in the tail stock .


----------



## edavisj316 (Aug 5, 2011)

I still use my regular bushings with no modifications, although I have been TBC's for the last six months.  It works fine.  I did us a center drill to put a chamfer on a set of bushings for the Churchill/Cambridge.  The ones for the cap turned out fine.  But I didn't quite have one of the tube bushings centered.  It was not much but enough to create an out of round blank.  I ended up grinding the camfer off and the wobble is gone.  The only issue I have is that the regular bushings do not put as much steal inside the tube as the TBC bushings seem to.  If the fit is not spot on, I could see where that could cause a bit of a problem.


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know, but I bet you just caused me to sacrifice a set of bushings to find out.  It seems feasible!!


----------



## Lonn (Aug 5, 2011)

joefyffe said:


> I don't know, but I bet you just caused me to sacrifice a set of bushings to find out. It seems feasible!!


Absolutely ,i am intend to try several several pair of bushings since my 60 degree censer drills just arrived. I have many bushings to suffice .


----------



## Monty (Aug 5, 2011)

I've done this for several sets of bushings with no problems.


----------



## Lonn (Aug 8, 2011)

Monty said:


> I've done this for several sets of bushings with no problems.


 
Monty, Modified two sets of bushings today and turned several whiskey pens. Saw no problems and my wife can continue to use those on a mandrel. Since i have the blank on and off the lathe at least twice this TBC Turing speeds me up tremendously.


----------

